# RE: Donation Drive



## Nyarlathotep (Apr 14, 2005)

*RE: Donation Drive*

Would it be possible to have an admin/organizer stop in the Donation Drive thread to let people know what's going on with that? It's been several months since an organizer has posted to it and some vendors are still saying they've not been contacted in regards to who to send prizes to.


----------



## Mark (Apr 14, 2005)

link - http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=106049


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Apr 14, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> link - http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=106049





Oh sure.... make it easy for them 

Sorry should have done that. Ah well.


----------



## thalmin (Apr 14, 2005)

If this doesn't work, maybe we should go there and start talking about religion or politics. THAT will get their attention!


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Apr 14, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> If this doesn't work, maybe we should go there and start talking about religion or politics. THAT will get their attention!




Let's call that Plan B. 

Plan A is going to be a bump a day (I figure if I keep it on the front page long enough, someone will eventually notice).


----------



## Dinkeldog (Apr 14, 2005)

I'll try poking someone.  As way of apology, the point person has had some personal issues that he needed to take care of.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 15, 2005)

I had noticed that Pcat has not been around much and thought I had heard something about some personal stuff.  We'll be patient until things get worked out.  

After that we'll be breaking out the pitchforks and torches   


Sir the peasants are revolting!

Damn right, they stink like s#&t!


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Jul 25, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Morrus (Jul 26, 2005)

I've pinged PC in the staff forum.


----------

